# Kobe Bryant McFarlane Figure Out In November 2008



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's the off-season. I count this as news. I'll buy it once it comes out.














































http://www.spawn.com/toys/product.aspx?product=3773

The other figures that are coming out in November are Ben Gordon, Desmond Mason, Mike Bibby, Michael Conley, Shaquille O'Neal and Vince Carter.

For what it's worth, I have 3 of them already. A Magic Johnson NBA Legends (Series 2), a Jerry West NBA Legends (Series 2), and a Kobe Bryant 81-point game (Series 11).

I love the detail on them.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sweet.


----------

